# Call in letter



## Honda90210 (Aug 27, 2015)

Got refused for a spouse visa 23rd July 15 got a call in
Email to submit passport in Pakistan 
How long will they take


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

From a few days to a few weeks. There isn't really a timeline for this. Some people had to wait a month or more for their visa.


----------



## humble (May 6, 2015)

Honda90210 said:


> Got refused for a spouse visa 23rd July 15 got a call in
> Email to submit passport in Pakistan
> How long will they take


wait you got refused visa and then they changed their mind?


----------



## Honda90210 (Aug 27, 2015)

I emailed them the documents the refused me on


----------



## Honda90210 (Aug 27, 2015)

So after call in
Letter are u guaranteed visa


----------



## raymando (Mar 25, 2014)

Honda90210 said:


> So after call in
> Letter are u guaranteed visa


On which email my brother


----------



## Honda90210 (Aug 27, 2015)

Mp emailed them
Then I rec call in letter 
She'll I withdraw my appeal ?


----------



## raymando (Mar 25, 2014)

Honda90210 said:


> So after call in
> Letter are u guaranteed visa


Can I please have some dates from you such as when you applied for visa and when you were refused etc


----------



## Honda90210 (Aug 27, 2015)

Joppa said:


> From a few days to a few weeks. There isn't really a timeline for this. Some people had to wait a month or more for their visa.


My mp sent an email to home office my wife then received a call to submit passport I then contacted the tribunal service to withdraw my appeal I only appealed two weeks ago I contacted my mp to see if she could help is it ok if I withdrew my appeal


----------



## raymando (Mar 25, 2014)

Honda90210 said:


> My mp sent an email to home office my wife then received a call to submit passport I then contacted the tribunal service to withdraw my appeal I only appealed two weeks ago I contacted my mp to see if she could help is it ok if I withdrew my appeal


Who was your MP


----------



## Honda90210 (Aug 27, 2015)

raymando said:


> Honda90210 said:
> 
> 
> > My mp sent an email to home office my wife then received a call to submit passport I then contacted the tribunal service to withdraw my appeal I only appealed two weeks ago I contacted my mp to see if she could help is it ok if I withdrew my appeal
> ...


Why ?


----------



## raymando (Mar 25, 2014)

Honda90210 said:


> My mp sent an email to home office my wife then received a call to submit passport I then contacted the tribunal service to withdraw my appeal I only appealed two weeks ago I contacted my mp to see if she could help is it ok if I withdrew my appeal


I would wait until your wife gets her passport then withdraw appeal


----------



## raymando (Mar 25, 2014)

Honda90210 said:


> Why ?


Because maybe they could help me as well


----------



## Honda90210 (Aug 27, 2015)

raymando said:


> Honda90210 said:
> 
> 
> > Why ?
> ...


Go to ur local mp I have already withdrawn appeal


----------



## raymando (Mar 25, 2014)

Honda90210 said:


> Go to ur local mp I have already withdrawn appeal


Can't you tell me the name of your MP as I see no harm in it asbif we have the same MP it would greatly help and if not it would give my MP greater incentive to help me.

Can I also ask why we're glyph refused and I'm in the process of appealing too and it would greatly help me and out and inshallah my wife can get her visa too


----------



## Honda90210 (Aug 27, 2015)

raymando said:


> Honda90210 said:
> 
> 
> > Go to ur local mp I have already withdrawn appeal
> ...


Where do U live reasons for refusal ?


----------



## raymando (Mar 25, 2014)

Honda90210 said:


> Where do U live reasons for refusal ?


I live in Birmingham brother why are you getting so overprotective in giving me your MP name don't you want to help me like your MP helped you?, also why did they not grant your visa hence reason for refusal and lastly after you contacted you MP how long did it take for you to get your call in email to your wife


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

raymando said:


> I live in Birmingham brother why are you getting so overprotective in giving me your MP name don't you want to help me like your MP helped you?, also why did they not grant your visa hence reason for refusal and lastly after you contacted you MP how long did it take for you to get your call in email to your wife


I may be wrong but I think it would be inappropriate to name an MP on this forum, just as we would not name lawyers, immigration advisors or solicitors.


----------



## Honda90210 (Aug 27, 2015)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> raymando said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Birmingham brother why are you getting so overprotective in giving me your MP name don't you want to help me like your MP helped you?, also why did they not grant your visa hence reason for refusal and lastly after you contacted you MP how long did it take for you to get your call in email to your wife
> ...


Totally agree mps are for your local area


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Honda90210 said:


> Totally agree mps are for your local area


It'll almost be like broadcasting where you live lol.


----------



## Honda90210 (Aug 27, 2015)

i.need.help said:


> Honda90210 said:
> 
> 
> > Totally agree mps are for your local area
> ...


Lol, I have withdrawn appeal will it make any diff?


----------



## raymando (Mar 25, 2014)

Honda90210 said:


> Totally agree mps are for your local area





Whatshouldwedo said:


> I may be wrong but I think it would be inappropriate to name an MP on this forum, just as we would not name lawyers, immigration advisors or solicitors.


I think MP 's are in a different area compared to solicitors etc because there names are meant to be in the public domain to help serve their constituents but maybe this forum has different rules for that any I think the OP doesn't want to share his MP's name in fear of a backclash which is understandable


----------



## raymando (Mar 25, 2014)

i.need.help said:


> It'll almost be like broadcasting where you live lol.


No not even almost broadcasting where he lives as each ward covers a vast area and each MP abides by a confidentility agreement and then there's the data protection act


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

He's not comfortable giving you that information or posting it on the forum so let's move on.


----------



## Honda90210 (Aug 27, 2015)

Joppa said:


> From a few days to a few weeks. There isn't really a timeline for this. Some people had to wait a month or more for their visa.


Hi Joppa need ur urgent advise I sent my appeal to tribunal then I asked my mp for help after I sent my appeal a week later my wife got call letter to submit passport to advise her her visa has been amended then I withdrew my appeal her passport current is it embassy as I have withdrawn my appeal will they know refuse my visa 
My mp helped me get call letter 
Tribunal advised they have not sent any notice to home office when I withdrew


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry, can't help you.


----------

